# My R33 GTS



## UniqueImports (Jan 30, 2007)

Just thought that I would post my '93 R33 GTS. This is a nice car and so fun to drive.Street legal with Utah Title and Plates.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

:idhitit: That is HOT! got any engine shots?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nice. just wondering, how mch did you get it for?


----------



## UniqueImports (Jan 30, 2007)

*Engine Photos*

















It's pretty much a stock RB25DETT 2.5L Turbo motor.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

DET, not DETT.


----------



## UniqueImports (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh ya I forgot to mention that this car is for sale I am asking $23,000. If interested call me at (435) 668-8165.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

if i can sell my 240 for $23,000, i'll call you.


----------



## UniqueImports (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool man! Let me know what happens.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

sarcasim FTL......


----------



## UniqueImports (Jan 30, 2007)

Ya man I got to keep it cool. Everyone just keeps slammin' me with offers and trades and stuff.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

haha yeah its cool, its always hard to tell on the internet though. good luck with selling it.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Never thought there would be a skyline in Utah. Sick car though. I like the pick on skyline dr.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

snoop said:


> Never thought there would be a skyline in Utah. Sick car though. I like the pick on skyline dr.


you'd be surprised. i didn't think there were any skylines in NC until i saw two within 5 hours of seeing each other. and it turns out there a quite a few more than that. but i just noticed the street sign, is that real or photochopped?


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Did you happen to stumble apon a Skyline Dr? or did you already know of it? I bet it (the sign) gets stolen a shit load of times.


----------



## UniqueImports (Jan 30, 2007)

No I did not photoshop the picture, it is a real street. And yes I already knew it was there so the day I got my car I went up there and took a pic.


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

i cant see pic!


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

awsome


----------

